# Need advice on transmission with 16,500 miles



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what the shifting is like on the LS. It might not hurt to change the transmission fluid. I think some cars got underfilled. But I would not do any kind of chemical or pressure flush.

I'm not sure, but I think the "learning" is the part where the transmission switches from neutral to drive when you take your foot off the brake. I don't think there's any magic going on when it comes to shifting between gears.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Drain the fluid and see if there's any dirt in it. Blackish or whatever color the seals are these days. 

Seals go bad from lack of use. At 3,000 miles a year. That's not much use. 

I bought a 14 year old grandma owned car with only 50k miles. Drove fine around town for 3 days. Tried to go to vegas and only got 50 miles from home before drive gear stopped working. Had to limp it home in second gear. Had the trans rebuilt and got 8 years out of her before the motor burnt a valve.


----------



## Icebluecruze (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I will talk to my mechanic. He's doing an inspection on the car this Friday. When we spoke over the phone about the vehicle, he said that the cars have a history of parts wearing out prematurely. Though he had never see one with a transmission problem. After reviewing this site, my husband and I made the decision to get rid of the car within the next 6 - 8 months. It's so disappointing because Chevy once made good cars. Lesson learned do your research first.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

To be honest, these transmissions are slightly infuriating in stop-and-go traffic in the 20 mph range - NEW. The programming just isn't well done, and they're constantly trying to get to the highest gear as quickly as possible, then thumping back down to the previous gear when you slow down 2 mph.

Yank the battery cable overnight, see if it helps to reset the transmission and have it learn you. If that doesn't help, go the route of a flush.

Beyond that, although they aren't the smoothest, the transmissions are pretty reliable well into the 150K+ range for the 2012-2016 models. The 2011's had issues.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

My 2012 Cruze owned since new took about 30,000 miles to really learn my driving style and get smooth. 2012 also used preservative from the transmission factory that immediately turned the fluid black. Contrary to what your mechanic may say, it's not burning fluid. Replace with Dexron VI and drive it and let it learn your style. 

2013 cars were not sprayed with this metal preservative on the inside during manufacturing. 

Are all recalls done on the car? There was also an engine reprogramming that may have effected the transmission causing it to have to relearn again.


----------



## Icebluecruze (Nov 28, 2018)

Carbon02, 
Its funny that you mentioned the software. My co-worker, who also drives a Cruze, told me that I should check the software. He said that Chevy updated his car's software a couple of times. I have an appointment tomorrow with the local dealer to check the version in the car. 

Additionally I was going to have them check on the recalled items. I don't know if they were ever applied. The previous owner purchased the car from a dealer about 1.5 hours south of me. I am certain that dealers can look up the information.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Icebluecruze said:


> Carbon02,
> Its funny that you mentioned the software. My co-worker, who also drives a Cruze, told me that I should check the software. He said that Chevy updated his car's software a couple of times. I have an appointment tomorrow with the local dealer to check the version in the car.
> 
> Additionally I was going to have them check on the recalled items. I don't know if they were ever applied. The previous owner purchased the car from a dealer about 1.5 hours south of me. I am certain that dealers can look up the information.


Don't give up on it yet. You may have found a keeper that simply needs a few updates and a flush. The folks here have most of the answers.


----------



## Icebluecruze (Nov 28, 2018)

Well good news everyone. 
The Chevy dealer said that all the required recalls were performed to car. I am glad that I don't have to worry about the car catching on fire due to an oil drip. They also gave me a list of 4 other things that Chevy would cover if they broke on the car. Unfortunately, they wont cover a defective water pump. 
They reset the transmission's computer back to factory. OMG! What difference it made in shifting. It didn't fix all the weird shifting issue in lower gears, but its better than before. 
They also recommended changing the transmission and coolant fluid. My mechanic is doing the coolant today during the oil change, and two weeks from know, I will do the transmission fluid.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Unfortunately, they wont cover a defective water pump.


There's an extended warranty coverage on 1.4L Cruzes (LT, LTZ, Eco) for 10 years/150k on the water pump because leaks are so common.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad things seem to be working out for you. Get that car out on the freeway will help it learn. 3000 miles per year, probably all city mileage. It was learning to hold low gears as most of the driving was probably short trips in stop and go traffic. 

The LS that the original poster has is a 1.8L no significant water pump issues with that. If I recall the thermostat assembly on the 1.8L was redesigned to include more metal components vs. thermoplastic. 

Does your 2012 have water temperature displayed on the digital screen on the dash? When you cycle through the vehicle screens? Some early 2012's had this functionality. Then it was removed late 2012 and latter models. This helps with watching the coolant temperatures.

I think your good to go. Have fun with your Cruze!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> Glad things seem to be working out for you. Get that car out on the freeway will help it learn. 3000 miles per year, probably all city mileage. It was learning to hold low gears as most of the driving was probably short trips in stop and go traffic.
> 
> The LS that the original poster has is a 1.8L no significant water pump issues with that. If I recall the thermostat assembly on the 1.8L was redesigned to include more metal components vs. thermoplastic.
> 
> ...


I missed that it was a LS! Thanks for the correction.

OP, that should be one of the more reliable Cruzes in the lineup - just make sure to do the timing belt when it's ready (97.5k/10 yrs).


----------

